# What's the difference between fiberglass MAT and CLOTH? Do they both work the same?



## MoeFoe (Oct 8, 2003)

For building an enclosure, what is better to use? The fiberglass mat or the cloth?
The cloth looks much easier (already tightly and neatly woven). 
The mat looks like a big mess of stuff, but it seems to be what people use.
What's the difference when it comes to molding an enclosure.
Trust me, I've already searched the forums, and nothing helping me with this.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: What's the difference between fiberglass MAT and CLOTH? Do they both work the same? (MoeFoe)*

mat = stronger, but generally harder to use.


----------



## Dartos (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: What's the difference between fiberglass MAT and CLOTH? Do they both work the same? (2.ohh)*

Actually Cloth is stronger. It has continuous threads running in each direction. The mat is more like a bunch of small (1 to 2 inch) threads in various directions. 
Take a look at anything that requires structural integrity aircraft, race cars, ect.. the all use cloth or continuous thread. The matt will generally build thickness quicker.
Jeff


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: What's the difference between fiberglass MAT and CLOTH? Do they both work the same? (Dartos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dartos* »_Actually Cloth is stronger. It has continuous threads running in each direction. The mat is more like a bunch of small (1 to 2 inch) threads in various directions. 
Take a look at anything that requires structural integrity aircraft, race cars, ect.. the all use cloth or continuous thread. The matt will generally build thickness quicker.
Jeff


funny, cause when i worked at boston whaler (the unsinkable boats), i asked why they did not use cloth, and they said that it was because mat was stronger. the strands go in every direction, not just 2. many air craft and race cars use cloth for the top layers to have a smoother surface than the mat.


----------



## Dartos (Sep 5, 2004)

MAT FABRICS. This material is just what the name implies. The fibers are typically 3-4 inches in length and are randomly oriented. Chopped strand mat is not a very strong material because of the short fiber length. However, it is isotropic. This means that it is equally strong in all directions. Mat and fillers are the only composite reinforcements exhibiting this trait. This is the least expensive reinforcement form and is thus the most widely used. It is suitable for molds and part production. The random orientation effectively hides fabric print through of gelcoats and makes molds which are equally stiff in all directions. It should be noted that chopped strand mat is only compatible with polyester resin. 
WOVEN FABRICS. Woven fabrics are strong reinforcements because the fibers are bundled into yarns oriented in just two directions. The warp and fill yarns run at 0 and 90 degrees respectively. Thus, fabrics are anisotropic, or strong in only two directions. Fabrics need to be oriented so the fiber yarns run parallel to the expected loads. If extra strength is needed in a different direction, another ply must be added at an angle to the first. The most common angles are +/- 45 degrees.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Dartos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dartos* »_MAT FABRICS. This material is just what the name implies. The fibers are typically 3-4 inches in length and are randomly oriented. Chopped strand mat is not a very strong material because of the short fiber length. However, it is isotropic. This means that it is equally strong in all directions. Mat and fillers are the only composite reinforcements exhibiting this trait. This is the least expensive reinforcement form and is thus the most widely used. It is suitable for molds and part production. The random orientation effectively hides fabric print through of gelcoats and makes molds which are equally stiff in all directions. It should be noted that chopped strand mat is only compatible with polyester resin. 
WOVEN FABRICS. Woven fabrics are strong reinforcements because the fibers are bundled into yarns oriented in just two directions. The warp and fill yarns run at 0 and 90 degrees respectively. Thus, fabrics are anisotropic, or strong in only two directions. Fabrics need to be oriented so the fiber yarns run parallel to the expected loads. If extra strength is needed in a different direction, another ply must be added at an angle to the first. The most common angles are +/- 45 degrees. 



i stand corrected http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dartos (Sep 5, 2004)

I have been doing a little more reading and found that a very popular technique is to layer the matt between cloth. Perhaps a layer of cloth and 2 layers of mat the layer of cloth and then more matt and cloth, until desired thickness is achieved. The mat is good for sub boxes because of it's strength in all directions and then cloth holds everything together.
Like so many other things, it is a combination that yields best results.



_Modified by Dartos at 5:06 PM 1-29-2005_


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Dartos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dartos* »_I have been doing a little more reading and found that a very popular technique is to layer the matt between cloth. Perhaps a layer of cloth and 2 layers of mat the layer of cloth and then more matt … until desired thickness is achieved. The mat is good for sub boxes for it’s strength in all directions and the cloth hold everything together.
Like so many other things, it is a combination that yields best results.



good info, i hadn't thought about that.


----------



## MoeFoe (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Dartos)*

Thanks a bunch for that info. This is probably the technique that i'll use. It makes sense.


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (MoeFoe)*

i built a snow sled for an industrial design project out of fiberglass. i used one layer of cloth on bottom, three layers of mat in the middle, and one layer of cloth on top. i crashed into a tree and it didn't break http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (jman1423)*

if you have a lot of large sections fine but if you have alot of odd shapes or have to do small sections seperately because of the shape chop matt is easier to tear and work with. Thats is mainly why it is more common for sub enclosures. It is more than strong enough for audio purposes.


----------



## Brandonp213 (May 24, 2021)

For sub enclosure it's not a big deal to use either but for projects with lots of curves and bends def go with mat the short strand don't care where you stuff it lol think of cloth like wrapping a present the same difficultys apply when the strength of cloth isn't necessary it's way easier to avoid and Boston whaler don't use mat or cloth they use a chop gun to spray longer filament and poly asynchronously not that it matters


----------

